# Violin Program in Switzerland



## Guachy

Hi everyone,

I am new here! I hope someone can help me to recover some more info about following:

I just found a very interesting site (I think it is new) and that's why I want to share it with all of you, in order to get some info!

If anyone knows this program, please, let me know, I have a daughter and it could be very interesting for her. I have listened to their students at the website and they play great!

The site is following: www.negriviolinprogram.ch

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------

